# Accutron Astronaut M8 issues



## Garp (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi all,

My late fathers Astronaut has developed an issue after a house move. It was running fine but my watch box may have been dropped/shunted and now I still get that crystal clear hum but the hands are not advancing at all. I fear that perhaps the index pawl finger may have come unseated.

I have the manuals to accompany the 214HN and do have a USB microscope but am worried that this process is far more complicated that I anticipate. I have messaged Silverhawk Paul as his name seems synonymous with Accutrons.

If there is any other advice or persons in the UK that you'd recommend to get this sorted, please let me know.

Thanks

Garp


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Croydon Service Centre
2nd Floor
50 George Street
Croydon
SURREY
CR0 1PD

Tel. 020 8680 1572
www.watchrepairs.co.uk
[email protected]


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

If the Hack feature is out of adjustment, the watch will hum but the hands will quit moving. Many times a tiny adjustment of the caseback will properly seat the setting stem and the hack feature will work properly again. If it was dropped, that minor adjustment may be out of wack now. I would remove the caseback, make sure the gasket is seated properly and reinstall the caseback. Not to loose, not too tight and see if that fixes it. That may be one of several issues but one that can be fixed.


----------



## Garp (Aug 18, 2019)

Bcasecollector said:


> If the Hack feature is out of adjustment, the watch will hum but the hands will quit moving. Many times a tiny adjustment of the caseback will properly seat the setting stem and the hack feature will work properly again. If it was dropped, that minor adjustment may be out of wack now. I would remove the caseback, make sure the gasket is seated properly and reinstall the caseback. Not to loose, not too tight and see if that fixes it. That may be one of several issues but one that can be fixed.


Thanks. I'll give that a try. Sounds easy enough. 
Garp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garp (Aug 18, 2019)

So, trying to sort this Accutron

i have adjusted and reseated the case back but nothing changes, so guessing it's not the hacking mechanism responsible.

Watch hums away perfectly. Have noticed that if I tap the side of the case it'll do a 5 second sweep then stall. If I repetitively tap the side of the case (at 2 o'clock) the watch will run.

Something obvious to those who know perhaps ?

Thanks in advance

garp


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Garp said:


> So, trying to sort this Accutron
> 
> i have adjusted and reseated the case back but nothing changes, so guessing it's not the hacking mechanism responsible.
> 
> ...


 I think your question was answered in the second post. Unless you know what you're doing, give it to someone who does.


----------



## Garp (Aug 18, 2019)

it'salivejim said:


> I think your question was answered in the second post. Unless you know what you're doing, give it to someone who does.


 I agree in essence, however said establishment said a service would be £200. This doesn't seem like a £200 problem so was hoping to solve it for less. I'm thinking that perhaps the finger pawl on the index wheel is set too high and is not engaging, hence the tap causing a vibration which periodically engages the index wheel. Just a punt - these are not the most complicated movements I've been told.

Call me tight but if I don't need to throw £200 at it, I won't.

G


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

in the era of the accutrons; many of the used ones were sold with the word " huming or hummers". i bought a few for parts. some would start working by re bending the " jeweled spring finger". others the canon pinion was the problem. then they were sold as " running" that din't run long.! it seems to me, late in the run, the jewelers had a new revised mvmt. to install. i was never able to find that mvmt.! the cases were all good and atractive. sold as "not running, parts".


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Garp said:


> Call me tight but if I don't need to throw £200 at it, I won't.


 Fair enough. Good luck sorting it :thumbsup:


----------

